# Archery History repeats itself....



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been reviewing some Archery footage from 1957 thru current day. For the most part: hair styles have changed, clothes have changed, hats have changed, bows and arrows have changed.....but shooting form has changed very little.....those archers from days gone by, really nailed it!

Hope you enjoy the footage.

archery world champs 1957 prague
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuI64yFL3kM

archery world champs 1961 oslo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA1IRNI2rkE&NR=1

archery world champs 1965 vasteras
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZJXVEApR8k&feature=relmfu

archery world champs 1969 valley forge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpR-AiZ92So&feature=relmfu

1973 olympics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsAqq4Ptk88&feature=relmfu

1980 archery Olympic technical film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MjkhxYGDGI&feature=relmfu 

1984 archery Olympic technical film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3YRbESARDs&feature=relmfu

1988 archery Olympic technical film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIHgtDuY0Hk&feature=relmfu

1996 archery Olympic technical film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wstdQCe364&feature=relmfu

2000 archery Olympic technical film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7B1kUGmT4&feature=relmfu

2004 archery Olympic technical film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewfAeSecKAY&feature=relmfu


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff. We all need to be as loose as Jay Barrs.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

And as nice as him I grew up seeing the posters of Jay Barrs and many years later I had the chance to sit and talk to him for awhile and I was surprised how nice he was. It was like talking to just any other guy.


----------

